# klein bikes 07 (still around)



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

it looks like klein will have bikes for 07, i work at a shop and they recently put up availability page for 07, with new models. Q-elite which looks to be the carbon frame that was rummored only to be available in japan. i guess you cant count completely on them being around but i would bet pretty strong they should make it to shops this year.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Woo hoo! Do you know if the Q-Pro and Reve are still going to be sold? 

Any pics of '07s?


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i believe the reve will still be around but not sure. I am sure that the q-pro will be dropped. you can get some images from the japan site, on the entry screne just choose japan (you probably wont be able to read it but i am sure you will be able to figure it out).


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Our Trek rep just dropped off an '07 Klein price list. I only glanced at it so I can't say for sure what models are available, but it looked pretty complete.


----------



## trekster06 (Nov 29, 2006)

There is still the Reve but now its the Q ELITE. I don't have pictures at the time, I'll work on getting those for you. All I can say as of now is the colors: Reve V is the vulcan ember, the same color as the Q Pro XV in 2006; the Reve X is still the same color, blue linear; Q ELITE V is the same Artic White as the XX in 06; The XV is called light blue linear, not sure the difference between the Reve X and it; and the XX is PLUM CRAZY! what ever that means. Hope this helps a little let me know if you have any more questions and I'll see if I can answer them.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

trekster06 said:


> and the XX is PLUM CRAZY! what ever that means.


Plum crazy is awesome. It flips between gold and purple, depending on the angle of the light.


----------

